# creche charging different prices



## Clara16 (11 Feb 2016)

I’ve just found out from another Mum at the crèche my son goes to that she is paying €15 less than me a week. I’m paying €55 a day for my 14 month old and she is paying €50 a day her son  11 months.  my son started when he was 6 months old her son started around 4 months ago. 

My daughter went to this crèche as so we know them over 5 years.  It is a small family run crèche and I really don’t want to fall out with them.  Both boys go 3 days a week, I am paying €165 she is paying €150.  We both pay crèche fees 52 weeks a year regardless if they children go or not (I have no issue with this) sometimes I use an extra day if there is availability and pay the extra.

How do I best  tackle this issue, they have my baby up to 10 hours a day so I don’t want to fall out with them or have bad feeling. But €15 a week is a big difference.


----------



## JamesN (11 Feb 2016)

The required ratio of adult to children is 1:3 up to 1 years of age. From 1-2.5 years its 1:5.

Therefore its probably cheaper for them to look after the 14 month old compared to the 11 month old. That might explain it.


----------



## Clara16 (11 Feb 2016)

my son is the 14month old her son is younger and I am the one being charged more.  I've paid the same price since he was 6 months old, they are both in the same room with a ratio of 1:3.  I am aware when he moves to the next room when he is 2 the price will drop with the different ratio.


----------



## Steven Barrett (11 Feb 2016)

JamesN said:


> The required ratio of adult to children is 1:3 up to 1 years of age. From 1-2.5 years its 1:5.
> 
> Therefore its probably cheaper for them to look after the 14 month old compared to the 11 month old. That might explain it.



That doesn't make sense. You need 1 carer for every 3 kids under 12 months. 1 carer is required for every 5 kids from age 1 to 2.5 years. So less staff are required. 


Maybe you are on an old rate and they never changed you. I would simply say to them what you said here, you talked to another mother and she is paying less than you. Why is that? I doubt you will get a refund but they should reduce the cost going forward.


Steven
www.bluewaterfp.ie


----------



## JamesN (11 Feb 2016)

Apologies I read it that the OP had the 11 month old.


----------



## Jazz01 (11 Feb 2016)

Hi Clara, I know you have a personal interest in the creche & don't want to rock the boat, cause ill feeling, but trust me, you won't be - you are paying for a service and you just want the costs explained - there is nothing wrong with asking that and seeking clarification. Ideally, they should have that information at hand and could / should go through costings specific to your situation. 

It's a family run creche, but it's also a business for the owner(s) - they want you to be happy with the services that are provided.


----------



## Clara16 (11 Feb 2016)

they have a baby room children 6months - 2 years and they have an older section/rooms with children from 2 years plus.  its a small crèche so they don't have a lot of children he is too small to be in with the older kids who would be way too boisterous for him. 

I will put the question to them on Monday.


----------



## vandriver (11 Feb 2016)

Maybe they gave a small discount to make up the three,that is allowable under the staffing ratio.


----------



## JamesN (11 Feb 2016)

One other possibility is that the other lady has a second child in the creche. A lot of creches will give a discount in that case.


----------



## Ceist Beag (11 Feb 2016)

Or are the hours different? You say your son is there up to 10 hours a day but is the other child there for possibly shorter hours?


----------



## Leo (11 Feb 2016)

The other mum may have haggled. They're not obliged in any way to charge all parents the same price. So if you want a better deal, just ask for it.


----------



## Clara16 (11 Feb 2016)

they don't give second child discount, I had 2 there myself until last Sep.  Her prices are per day, she has given us both differently daily rates.  do you think haggling is fair in crèches, surely the price should be the same to each child in the particular age specific room . in all fairness her son is there when I am dropping and collecting mine so he is actually doing longer hours.
I am going to ask on Monday will update everyone thanks for responses.


----------



## Sandals (12 Feb 2016)

Creches, I douth, entertain haggling. I know parents who have said rate bit unaffordable to them and no movement on rate...equally creche have set rates to avoid this sort of scenario...will be interesting to see outcome of it all..


----------

